# changing battery on Sony Clie' PDA



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I had not used my palm much for a while. I think the battery is shot. I can get it to power up with the charger hooked up but it dies when unplugged. The red charging light does not come on though. I know it is not the charger as my wife has the identical unit and no problem with hers.

I was gonna swap batteries to see if that made a difference. But am not sure how to remove the battery. There are a couple of screws on the back that are philips head and very tiny and can not get those to turn. But I have a hunch the end might pull out where you plug the charger into.

anybody familiar with this. it is a Sony model PEG TJ27


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Anything like this?
http://www.cliebattery.com/peg-sj33install.html


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok I think I can figure out how to replace the battery but I have no idea what tool it takes to get the screw on the back of the PDA.

Even the battery place did not have the right size implement.

it looks to be something like a phillips head but could be a star pattern on the screw. all i know is it is really tiny.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It is usually a Torx 06 security screw on that equipment type, similar to cellphones.

Just tried my Palm Treo 600 and it uses a Torx # 06.

So fairly confident yours will be as well. 
Available in most electronics stores that sell tools, the 06 size is small. Beware sets of screwdrivers that do not go down that small.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

kiwiguy said:


> It is usually a Torx 06 security screw on that equipment type, similar to cellphones.
> 
> Just tried my Palm Treo 600 and it uses a Torx # 06.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kiwiguy :up:


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Well it is not a torx which I should have known by looking at the screw head closer.

But the screwdrivers were cheap and not I have a small set.

I have whittled it down to either being a Tri Wing screw or a special screw Sony had made to keep people from tampering. I looks like a Tri Wing but does not appear to have the tiny offset of a Tri Wing.

No my next adventure is to try to find one of these screwdrivers.


----------

